# Chicken/garden/poultry netting?



## Shayna345 (Jun 18, 2012)

I am turning the underneath of my deck into an outdoor area for my bunnies for the summer, that they can go out into when it's nice out, it's really nice under there and it's surrounded by wall and the terrace from the deck so I need something to put around it so they can't get out, I was looking at this chicken, garden, deer, poultry netting (I seen it called all of those) and was wondering if rabbits can chew through it? 

This is what I've been looking at

it says "Ideal for poultry pens, household pet confinement and for protecting gardens"

http://www.lowes.com/pd_92276-80032...&Ntt=chicken+wire&pl=1&currentURL=&facetInfo=

is this or something like this okay? If not what could I use? Thank you


----------



## rabbitfarmer (Jun 18, 2012)

i read somewhere that you shouldn't use poultry netting, but for the life of me I can't remember why. I read it while DH was building the hutches. Because i told him not to buy poultry netting for it.


----------



## wendymac (Jun 19, 2012)

It should be fine to use for fencing. Chicken wire isn't to be used for building cages/hutches because it's too thin. But to use as a perimeter fence, it will work fine. I'd probably bury some underground, so they can't dig their way out, though. Karen's hubby (ZRabbits), just made a gorgeous outdoor area for their buns. You can look in her blog and find pictures. I believe he used chicken wire for some of it.


----------



## fuzz16 (Jun 19, 2012)

Just make sure you have a sturdy wood brace and they cant dig under, i use 26g but 20should be ok. You wanna keep predators out though


----------



## 1357rabbitlover (Jun 19, 2012)

I use this for my bunnies run and they have never chewed it


----------



## Shayna345 (Jun 19, 2012)

Thank you everyone  they won't be able to dig out because the wire will be going around a garden under there which has a cement wall so digging under would get them no where lol I'll post a picture after I finish the whole thing :biggrin:


----------



## wendymac (Jun 19, 2012)

Sounds great!! And I'd love to see their facial expressions if they tried digging...only to brought up short by a cement wall. LOL Can't wait to see it!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 19, 2012)

Was told that a bunny can chew thru that kind of wire if they want to. We have always used a heavier guage, rectangular type that is used for garden fencing.


----------



## Nela (Jun 20, 2012)

Both my girls have chewed the thinner gauges... I recommend a good quality thicker gauge if you are concerned. Both my girls are destructo-buns. They want to kill each other and won't let something like mesh stop them :confused2:ssd:However, I do think most rabbits are more interested in other things than chewing the mesh. We got some heavy-duty panels for the new cages... :expressionlessLol.


----------

